# Pathinder Southside Indy on Thursday Nights - Doing Kingmaker Campaign



## indyteddybear (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Prospective Players.   I'm currently running a Pathfinder campaign set in the River Lands (Kingmaker Series) and had two players drop out.  I've still got three players, and I like to have a good solid 5 as one of my players is a bard.  

We play every other Thursday evening at my home on the near southside from 6pmish to 11.   It's usually a laid back game, but we do use minis. The party, as of posting, are 4th level.  roleplay vs combat 40%/50% with the remaining pizza. 

I look forward to hearing from you to see if we're a good match.


----------

